# Can I put Chaeto in HOB skimmer output compartment?



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey everyone quick question I have a reef octopus classic 1000 HOB skimmer and I am wondering if I could put chaeto in the output chamber to help reduce nitrates etc? If not, what else should I put in there? 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

No one has any advice for me? Haha is this in the wrong section?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure why not? as long as there is light so it can grow. Won't hurt anything if it doesn't work. You can always put some sponge in there too.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

mmatt said:


> Sure why not? as long as there is light so it can grow. Won't hurt anything if it doesn't work. You can always put some sponge in there too.


Does light have to be on it all the time or on a timer as well? Does it matter what kind of light?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

I've done this in the past. Just be mindful that the chaeto can trap detritus...and if you dont keep up with your maintenance it can eventually clog and overflow. Dont ask me how I know this.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

WiredWeasel said:


> I've done this in the past. Just be mindful that the chaeto can trap detritus...and if you dont keep up with your maintenance it can eventually clog and overflow. Dont ask me how I know this.


All excellent points here. Light can be on the same timer as your tank. Or opposite. Whixhever is easiest.


----------

